# '08 baby



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the '08 Giant that I got from Bobby this past August. I was quite worried that he wasn't growing as quickly as some of his clutchmates but Bobby showed me some photos of '08 babies of all sizes so I don't feel quite as uneasy. 
He is not hibernating and is eating daily....fuzzy mice, turkey, liver, and occasionally some egg. He is a stunner!! BTW, his name is Robert.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet looking tegu, do you know if to much boiled egg would cause runny green stools?


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I've never fed a whole lot of egg so I haven't had that experience, but I don't see why it couldn't cause some digestive upset. If that's the only time you see runny green stool I think you could surmise that it's from the eggs.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

wow he has great colors and looks good and chunky. how big is he


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

first terd like that so i was just playing the guessing game i do assume its the egg because he/she likes it so much i was giving egg like a week straight


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 2, 2009)

Well at least she picked a purdy and sexy one to call Robert.. :rasp :dan :mrgreen:


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

Robert is just shy of 18 inches long.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

Jealous! I want one SOO bad!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

Bobby, you did promise me an exceptional Tegu since he will be joining my group of educational animals. I think you followed through with your promise and NO, you can't have him back! LOL


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

has his eating slowed down since he is not hibernating or is his eating pattern the same?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 2, 2009)

MMRR - jif said:


> Bobby, you did promise me an exceptional Tegu since he will be joining my group of educational animals. I think you followed through with your promise and NO, you can't have him back! LOL



Oh dang, that's just unfair, I thought he was mine too!! :roll:


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

He will eat fuzzy mice day in and day out. He is a bit fussy about other foods and won't touch insects anymore. He will eat several mouthfuls of turkey and liver, eggs, and small bits of fruit. He continues to eat a little something everyday, some days more than others. Really ticked me off when he refused $8.99/lb salmon fillet!!! He never refuses a rodent.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol i hope my reds arent as picky as my b&w when they wake up. my monitors always get the food i prep for my tegu and they love it all shrimp, beef heart, tilapia, mahi mahi, chicken, ground turkey,liver. its crazy i try to spoil the tegu but he is way to picky and my monitors just feast every day


----------



## Markie (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful tegu! I wish my giant was awake.. now I see what ya'll were talking about last year about missing them


----------



## hoosier (Jan 2, 2009)

lol if i was bobby i wouild steal him back. then just call him Jr and pretend he didnt take him from you. lol but that would be bad. :twisted: :lol: dont do it bobby! you must resist! :lol:


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 3, 2009)

He is a stunner! I can't wait for my boy to wake up.. stupid hibernation


----------

